# bug keymap 'es', informar a desarrolladores!!!

## Alzania333

puede alguien informar a los desarrolladores de gentoo para que arreglen el bug del keymap?

la cosa es que no funciona el keymap 'es'. y es un engorro instalar gentoo asi....

----------

## Luciernaga

Podrías poner los detalles ... ??????

No creo que sea un "bug" ... mas bien parece que no hayas dado en la configuración correcta ... digo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## agdg

¿Has probado a pasarle la ruta absoluta hasta el keymap?

loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz

¿Funciona?

----------

## Alzania333

funciona!!! gracias

----------

## ferchus

Hola compañeros de la comunidad GNU

Me surge la duda, a raíz de lo preguntado por Alzania333, de como configuro entonces el /etc/conf.d/keymaps

En donde dice Keymap="" ¿debería poner es.map.gz?

Desde ya muchas gracias

Ferchus

----------

## Luciernaga

En mi caso tengo puesto lo siguiente sin problemas en ninguna de mis máquinas, tanto ~x86 como en ~x86_64:

keymap="es euro2"

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## agdg

El problema sobre el que trata este post es exclusivo del LiveCD/DVD. Hasta donde se no existen problemas con un sistema gentoo, por tanto se debe configurar tal y como dice el handbook. En mi caso tengo colocado keymap="es" y me funciona sin problemas.

----------

## ferchus

Hola

Agregue la ruta al keymap y ahora no solo puedo poner la ñ sino que también acentos en consola, muy bueno teniendo en cuenta que uso emacs desde ahí ^^

Así que he modificado el /etc/conf.d/keymaps como

```
keymap="/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz"
```

Yo instale mi gentoo hace más de un año con la instalación desde el mínimo stage3 

/rant/Ahora estoy un paso más en la dominación del mundo -un mundo muy geek por cierto-. Si solo el fbida funcionara *sigh*/rant/

Saludos

Ferchus

----------

## opotonil

Andaba con el mismo problema, en consola, desde hace tiempo (con las teclas de corchetes y llaves) pero desde ultima actualizacion, este finde, en la que se actualizo el paquete "kbd" se ha solucionado.

Salu2.

----------

